# i got pictures again



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i have done some work on the honda, i have dedicated it to being the brush (torture) mower
the roper currently missing muffler
and my sheds, and house


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice roper mower.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

hehe thanks, although spilled gas makes the paint shrivel up and fall off lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm nice, but yeah that enamel does shrivel up and fall off when gas hits it. wd-40 will and carb cleaner will act like thinner and totally strip it. i usually rub em down with a little motor oil to give em a little protection when i paint em with that paint. of course i beleive high heat paint, done forgot what that ingredient is called but resistes it i think.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i have done some work on the honda,,,,,


i bet thats why it dont run right lol ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, thats what i say to myself, you don't put tecumseh rings and a rod from who knows what into a honda with a ohc and it to even run! plus by the pics it looks the same as before. no oil on the deck and the engine looks untouched.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Talking about brush mowers, anyone ever heard of a gravly brush choper. The things an oldskool beast. last fall my dad was using it in my backyard and it threw a good sized rock about the size of a hand through the wall of my garage. mised me by like 2 feet.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

need i go dig up the old pics of the honda fopr you to see that it has changed?
and btw, it runs umm
ok lol it runs, thats all i care, it doesnt have the full stroke either, shorter rod, i odnt care its just a torture mower


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

aw well when it blows up just remember me laughing.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

hmmmmmn. I WANT A RIDING MOWER!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go ahead, all i'm gonna say is a briggs engine on a craftsman will last you years, i know its ayp but sears is good, no bitchin over it too by you.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You're real nice. And again, I didn't ask your opinion. Snapper or murray rear engine riders is what I'm looking at. Craftsman doesn't sell murray rear engine riders anymore. Is that because murray got soled to briggs?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> aw well when it blows up just remember me laughing.


i dont care if it vblows up
maybe i will save up some money for a honda rod and set of rings
umm how much will that cost me bugman??  
other than that its running ok lol for a brush mower


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

screw the honda, and yes scott i do beleive that murray is now briggs owned, but the craftsman rear riders are still being sold, and murray is still operating to keep the workers in jobs for the moment up to the last. oh roper maybe 15 bucks for rings. depends where and you could get the rod either free out of a junker or used for nothing out of a parter outter. oh scott sorry i do get steamed easily.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh and almost forgot, i don't beleive you rebuilt the honda, reasons why, no pics of you rebuilding it, oh and sae rod might be your problem on that metric crank. so i wouldn't get a new rod because your crank will be worn to hell if you even rebuilt it that is, which i doubt because of no rebuilding pics, of course you could take the sump back off and take a pic to show but no you wouldn't would you because you probablly didn't rebuild it.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> You're real nice. And again, I didn't ask your opinion. Snapper or murray rear engine riders is what I'm looking at. Craftsman doesn't sell murray rear engine riders anymore. Is that because murray got soled to briggs?


Why the hell would you want a Murray rear engine rider? Not only do the decks suck, but the mower is a pain in the ass to work on. You have to remove the rear fenders (easy on a Craftsman, pain in the ass on the Murray) to get to the engine to even do a tune up. You also have to drop or loosen the transaxle to change the belts on the thing. On some models you can slip the deck belt on without removing the transaxle, but on most of them the clearance between the stack pulley and transaxles is so tight you have to unbolt the transaxle. Also, the way that the belt guides are installed, you have to pull the transaxle out to change the drive belt.

Personally I would go with the Snapper. It's a friction disc drive instead of a belt drive, and the blade belt takes all of 5 minutes to change. The motor is also easy to work on because everything on it is easly accessable. Another thing I love about the snapper is that you can stand it up on it's rearend to change the blade, lube the chassis, and to clean everything out.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know. Snuffy on gardenweb said the murray is crap. Snapper is the way to go. 

If you tipped the mower wouldn't you screw up the engine?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no you wouldn't screwup the engine, but you would have to drain or run it out of gas and afterwards check the engine oil. but no you wouldn't hurt it, i've flipped a many of em and not even affected em, just be sure to check the oil because if it leaks out and you go on like it was nothing then you could easily blow the engine up. but yes snapper was the first to make rear engine snappers, AND THEY MAKE THE BEST. murrays make good front engine riders and good pushers not rear engines, craftsman has a good rear engine just it will be hard to work on, mainly because all rear engine riders have the engine in the back and thats just a harder place to get to beacause of the space their, but if you go rear engine, make it a snapper with a good old briggs.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i got ahold of another gc series
tore the rod outta it and junked the rest(saved the airfitler)
the airfilter was almowst new but it wasnt the right one it had a quantum filter in it and bugman they DO fit
need i take a picture of them side by side?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

bugman said:


> no you wouldn't screwup the engine, but you would have to drain or run it out of gas and afterwards check the engine oil.


You don't have to worry about this with the snapper. It is designed to be turned up on it's rearend for up to 2 hours at a time. As long as you close the little valve on the gas tank, you won't have to worry about gas draining back into the engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh thats good, because some just will do that. plus thats how me lit the other one on fire, had no shut off and well didn't see the fuel and fllllllloooooooom. oh roper yeah get picture's and i might beleive you. of it all.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

LMAO! You have to be careful. I think I'm going to get a snapper rider. It has a briggs ohv 11 hp. And a 28" deck. Would I get in trouble if I rode it on the side of the road?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i do but that was when i was younger learnt quickly after that. good engine, ohv and 11 hp with a 28 inch deck, with that smaller deck you'll go through the grass quickly. umm well on the side of the road depends if its on the grassy ditch like well i've done it and many of others have right in front of the sheriff going by. as long as you are not restricting traffic, hell i've seen a dude use his craftsman rider to ride 30 miles home on the road and well cops went by and payed no attention to it. but yep snapper made the first and best. if you get one you won't feel bad about it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bbnissan said:


> You don't have to worry about this with the snapper. It is designed to be turned up on it's rearend for up to 2 hours at a time. As long as you close the little valve on the gas tank, you won't have to worry about gas draining back into the engine.


 
up to 2 hours at a time

thats only because of the battery


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah and don't use a regular battery or it will leak badly


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

it has recoil start. I don't like batteries. I really want a I/C OHV briggs. Does the avs thing really help vibration?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good deal with the recoil then, you can use a deap cycle and keep the recoil for a backup. and yes avs does help vibration alot on single cylinder engines since they vibrate the most.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the timing belt snapped, 20w50 oil, -2 degrees that night, first thingi in the morning i statred it ran for a few mintues and stopped, dont run if the valves dont go no more


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

excuses, show me pics


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

hey bugman, I hate to piss you off with me switching mowers all the time. But I really don't want a rider and am getting a lawn-boy insight at home depot. If it doesn't work right I am getting a snapper with a briggs quantum xrm like I was getting in the first place.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

SCOTT GUESS WHAT?
i want a snapper hivac
no i want an airens
no i want a craftsman
no i want a lawnboy
no i want a snapper RER
no now i want a lawnboy again!!
your gettin annoying no offense, im gettin ready to call you i think


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> hey bugman, I hate to piss you off with me switching mowers all the time. But I really don't want a rider and am getting a lawn-boy insight at home depot. If it doesn't work right I am getting a snapper with a briggs quantum xrm like I was getting in the first place.


  no i'm in a good mood. go ahead, just if it doesn't work out for you take it and service it and sell it, then get the one you were gonna get.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

scott, spike didnt know about you having another account by the way.
and i think you are in trouble


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> hey bugman, I hate to piss you off with me switching mowers all the time. But I really don't want a rider and am getting a lawn-boy insight at home depot. If it doesn't work right I am getting a snapper with a briggs quantum xrm like I was getting in the first place.


If I sell you a good used riding mower, will you shut up? I know of an excellent Craftsman 46" cut rider with a Kohler twin cylinder for $600.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

seems your getting pissed, seems i'm getting use to it, sorta, 600 bucks damn thats a good deal. rebuilt used or slightly used and not rebuilt


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It's used but not rebuilt. Somebody just took really good care of it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm thats good, if it isn't that old he'd be really idiotic to pass it up. he might want it shipped though


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Guess what I got??????????????????? A lawn-boy insight!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good for you, what has it on it it, a 2-cycle or 4 tec or briggs 4 cycle. does it cut good or have you tried it


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope. I going to send pics of all my stuff. I found a murray with 4 hp quattro. I have to weld the deck together before it would be save to use.


How do you adjust tension on the cable that starts the mower?

It has a 4 cycle tec.

It's just sitting and has not been outside yet


Did you get my email jonathon?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

can't really put more tension unless you shorten the rope a little, who'd gonna weld the deck on the murray. whats that for a edging mower, make sure who ever does it does it right because the steel will warp and screw up it's ability to cut right


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

My dad has some jb weld and I'm going to put some brakets on it so grass doesn't blow everywhere out the side. The real probelm is that the deck is split in the center on the side that doesn't discharge. When you try to cut, it wobbles and looks like it's dangerous and needs to be welded which I'm going to do when it stops raining.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go ahead and get a used deck thats not split, that one sounds like if you do weld it back it still won't cut right. also sounds like it has rust holes to hell, so i'd find another old deck to use. how old and where did you get it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

From the curb. The guy was throwing it away.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'd keep the engine and throw the deck away and find a more suitable deck. that one just won't cut right after welding it.


----------

